# Ram Pumps



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with Ram Pumps? I have read about them on and off over the years but I finally took the time to actually build one last week. I am hoping to be able to test it next week.

The one I built has a 1" inlet, 1/2" outlet, with a 3" air chamber. If this works I have the parts to build another the steps up to a 2" inlet, 1" outlet, and a 4" air chamber

Our land has 2 ponds that are spring fed. The spring feeds the upper pond and flows to the lower pond. I am trying to set up a Ram Pump where I can feed (5) 1000 gallon tanks on the upper end of the property where we will be building.

Thoughts?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They work fine


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

lots of factors involved - very definitely plan on a powered pump system of some kind as well .....


----------

